# Just joined another VS forum



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought it looked familiar then realised it had the VS stamp all over it.

I've not looked to see if they are having similar issues yet, but this is the member price structure.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And?


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And nothing, why do you always want more, bugger off and satisfy your craving elsewhere


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH Kev. I'm cut to the quick. There I was taking an interest and now told to bugger orff. I'm now gonne play with my fob.



Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Enjoy Ray, Enjoy, you don't have many pleasures left


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I didn't know VS did pawn sites.


Can't afford their prices though .........

:surprise: :surprise: :surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> OH Kev. I'm cut to the quick. There I was taking an interest and now told to bugger orff. I'm now gonne play with my fob.
> 
> Ray.


Is that a euphonium?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Far more demand Alan. Mind haven't tried blowing it yet.


Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Try and stay in key when you do . . .


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Far more demand Alan. Mind haven't tried blowing it yet.
> 
> Ray.


You'll get a crick in your neck.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

come on kev

spill the beans what is the site and should we join ?

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Honda owners nowt interesting, not even had a welcome post yet, miserable barstewards.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

There I was wondering if this thread was ever going to have a point....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bit like fencing you mean Viv.


Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I belong to the Mazda 3 forum fun by Vertical scope, all seems ok.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

In my experience, it matters less who runs any given forum than it does who participates in it. I’d take a bad platform with good content over a good platform with poor content any day of the week.


Regards,
John


----------

